# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Обучение на VI

## behemothus

У меня вопрос-то не глобально оффтопный... Но просто не знаю, где б его задать, не выходя за рамки тематики.

Летом еще кинул заявку на обучение... 
Признаться, успел уже и забыть о своем желании, но тут случай представился вспомнить. Взялся удаленно помочь хорошему человеку, схватившему какую-то непонятную бяку, но пороху не хватило. Придется к вам переадресовывать.  :Cheesy: 

Так что все-таки с заявками? Кого и как теребить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Можем зачислить, но на данный момент обучение не пользуется спросом - люди даже не начинают процесс после зачисления. Так что вся система под вопросом.

----------


## behemothus

> Можем зачислить, но на данный момент обучение не пользуется спросом - люди даже не начинают процесс после зачисления. Так что вся система под вопросом.


Не, ну я не навязываюсь. Если найдете новый формат, глядишь - и я пригожусь.

Спасибо, понял.

----------


## mike 1

> Можем зачислить, но на данный момент обучение не пользуется спросом - люди даже не начинают процесс после зачисления. Так что вся система под вопросом.


Вообще по хорошему нужно менять многое, но те кто давно на форуме могут быть против таких новшеств. Но это уже тема для другого раздела.

----------


## olejah

*mike 1*, я за перемены.

----------


## mike 1

Я считаю, что VI нужно объединятся с SZ, например вступить в ассоциацию VirusNet.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Я считаю, что VI нужно объединятся с SZ, например вступить в ассоциацию VirusNet.


И что будет тогда?

----------


## mike 1

> И что будет тогда?


Тогда можно будет объединить силы против борьбы с вирусами, а так же объединить вместе и других специалистов.

----------

